# Barking!



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

My puppy has started a REALLY bad habit. When I am eating and he wants some, he starts barking...and barking and barking and barking. It's getting worse and worse. What do I do?


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Sally started the same thing. I completely ignored her and when she finally stopped I gave her a small treat. She quickly learned that she would only get a treat if she were quiet. You can increase the time from the first silence to the reward until she finally doesn't get a treat until the end of the meal. This technique worked well for us.

David


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

First off, :welcome: to the forum! 

Kubrick has tried this once and only once. I responded with a very growly and very angry SHUSH (by growly I mean it came from deep within my throat and sounded like a growl). He backed down immediately. I'm not sure if that will work for a more alpha dog, though... Kubrick is very much lower on the totem pole here and he likes it that way.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash used to do that too. I firm NO and ignoring worked for us.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy never even acted like she knew we were eating and then....

my husbands aunt came to visit and she fed her from the table - sneaking.

Sissy then started to jump up on our chair - but Sissy has never barked at
us while we are eating. We just tell her go eat Sissygirl breakfast and she
looks at her bowl and gives us a dirty look and lays down. She has pretty set times she eats - so she knows. I normally keep food in her bowl all the time - but she normally eats at breakfast and late afternoon. My husband gives her a 1/2 a peanut butter dog biscuit in the evening - 7 - 8 p.m.

Sissy hardly ever barks - maybe when she sees another dog out the window passing by on the sidewalk.

Marie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

David, Lina, Missy and Kara gave you great advice. Just make sure you are consistent. Most of all, make sure you don't do what Maries's husband did.  (Sorry Marie!)


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

I haven't had this happen yet, but in the summer we have the kitchen doors open the screen porch, and Marvin spends a lot of time peering out the screens. And barking at every noise that disturbs the silence. Any time a dog parks, for instance. He doesn't usually go for long, and if I say 'Marvin, no' he stops. I'll lure him away and when he's quiet I'll say 'Nice quiet boy' and give him a treat. I don't know if this is exactly right. Because he'll usually then bark at the next thing that comes along!

Carol


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks for all of your advice everyone, i'll keep you updated. good luck to me!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

pizno said:


> I haven't had this happen yet, but in the summer we have the kitchen doors open the screen porch, and Marvin spends a lot of time peering out the screens. And barking at every noise that disturbs the silence. Any time a dog parks, for instance. He doesn't usually go for long, and if I say 'Marvin, no' he stops. I'll lure him away and when he's quiet I'll say 'Nice quiet boy' and give him a treat. I don't know if this is exactly right. Because he'll usually then bark at the next thing that comes along!
> 
> Carol


LOL, well..the timing of the treat may be reinforcing the behavior. My trainer says they have a memory of about 45 seconds, not sure if that is true or not? Anyone? Then again, he may just be acting like a dog, lol....and warning your of a nearby person/pet.
Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

When we are at the table the boys are ignored, if they jump up to us, I tell everyone not to say anything, don't even look at them, just gently push them away. They get the message and go lay down.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Well my dogs actally eat their dinner when we eat ours, and they all eat in their kennel, so their is no barking. Because they are eating at the same time. 
Erin


----------



## MagicLady (Feb 19, 2007)

*Barking*

Barking is our #1 thing that annoys us about McGee. He barks at his toys, at unusual noises inside and outside of the house, other dogs barking, and things we have no idea what they are. He has a very loud bark and a quiet bark, but we have been unsuccessful in getting him to stop the barking especially the loud, excited bark.

He's 10 months old now and we need to work on this problem and "mouthing"....which he is still doing...gentle biting. Any suggestions?

Carol

Oh yes, what is a "junior member?" I am definately not a junior.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Something you can try with the barking in general is when they start remove them from the situation...and I kinda sound like a broken record because I use this for most behavioral issues...a kennel works wonders!!! remove them and put them in there for about 10 minutes... also we all should be walking our dogs, mine walk at least 45 min every morning and depending on attitudes we walk in the evening some days as well...a tired mind is a lot less likely to bark...but you have to make sure you are walking and not smelling and peeing all over the neighborhood. I even use a treadmill on the days it is raining...
Erin
That is just my oppinion. Good Luck with barking though, I be it is anoying!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Carol- :welcome: 

The "junior member" is related to the # of posts you've done. I think you become a "senior member" after you've posted 100 times. I could be wrong on the number, though.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I also have a very barky dog, Ricky. It is very annoying and has the kids complaining all the time that he just won't stop. :frusty: sigh...... we tried all kinds of things and now use a citronella spray collar for when he's down in the yard or not in the same room as us where we can correct him and treat/praise the proper behavior. 

I'm not at all suggesting a collar for Yoyo's barking at dinner time though! I agree with what Paige and others have said. Dinner at the table is for the humans in the family. Pup has to learn that he gets no attention during that time. I know...... it's hard! After dinner, you can make a big game of it and play and treat your boy while others clear up. He'll soon learn that AFTER dinner is when the fun begins. 

Ricky, like Carol's dog, Marvin, barks at every little noise in or out of the house. It could be the slam of a car door that just sets him off. I think he barks out of fear, being startled, more than anything but we dont' baby him when he does this. I'm now trying to acknowledge the reason he feels he needs to bark, I go see 'what's up' and say something like "oh, it's so and so, or such and such. Quiet. Ssssshhhh." in a calm voice. Of course, when he runs out onto the deck when the neighbors are out in their yard, barking his darn head off, I sometimes lose my patience. I wish it were easy!


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

One way to stop annoying barking is to put "Barking on Cue". You can check out this technique at Karen Pryor's website http://www.clickertraining.com/node/1125

David


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

No barking from Radar but he would often jump up when we were infront of the TV in the Living Room when we had food. My Wife and I would simply ignore Radar and then when he realized that he wasn't getting the attention he would simply lay on the floor infront of us and that would be the last of it unless we got up and then he would begin seaching the floor for scraps.

Derek


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

David said:


> One way to stop annoying barking is to put "Barking on Cue". You can check out this technique at Karen Pryor's website http://www.clickertraining.com/node/1125
> 
> David


Thanks, David. I tried K.P's method several months ago and with Ricky, it just didn't work.  
I'm off to read more though. There may be something that I didnt' get the first time. Great reminder!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi and Shelby are both barkers. They bark to alert me when someone is coming, if the cats want to come in, and just to communicate with us. I don't mind when he barks to go outside, and he barks when he wants to play ball. I don't like them barking at people walking by, the mailman, dogs walking by, etc.

So, I have found the Binnaca cure. I bought a little spray tube of Binnaca and have used it once. Now, all I have to say is I am going to spray them, and they stop barking...and I only used it one time.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that works for your guys, Michele, but what about when other people are around and you aren't? Do your kids, hubby and other people use the "Binnaca technique"?

We now have a big problem with Ricky barking at night and during the night!! Omg, it's a real PAIN in the patootie!!! :frusty: Maybe he hears a car speed down a neighboring street or some kids coming back from a party... I dunno, but whatever it is, it spooks him and he starts barking very, VERY loudly and it is hard to make him stop. I dont' want to coddle him when he does this - any attention is bad. Then, when hubby or I are so fed up that we yell at him a few times, he might finally come upstairs and then wants to get up on our bed! Our bed is very high so the dogs can't get on there on their own. Like, "hello!"! I don't think you deserve the reward of sleeping on our bed after you barked like an idiot for 10 mins. at 2 a.m.!!!!!! sigh...... if and when we do put him up on the bed, though, he sleeps just fine.

It's a work in progress, but it's discouraging because it becomes unpleasant for our kids (17, 15 and 12) to really enjoy his company when he gets all barky. I am very concerned about the neighbors complaining too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj, its been workiing, so far. Shelby is a little harder to discipline than Kodi. He got all the brains. I am fortunate that I am home with them for most of the day because I only work part-time. It is also a little harder to control on our walks, unless I remember to bring along the spray.

Also, DH is hardly home, so that's easy. However, he is a bad influence on them, and he gets yelled at more than they do. No kids at home, just my Mom, and she is the worst offender.


----------

